# does anybody hunt big hammock wma



## 1990chevy (Jan 26, 2011)

i hunt the natural area. never hunted the gun area. looking forward to trying it. im wanting to know where should i go to hunt hogs in the gun area. can anybody help me?


----------



## Heeler 4 (Jan 27, 2011)

I live close to Big Hammock. I'd be interested to hear any advice as well. Chevy, maybe we can get together.


----------



## marvelheadlights (Jan 27, 2011)

ill be glad to go with u guys, ive been hunting for a few years but never had the chance to go hog hunting on a wma.


----------



## 1990chevy (Jan 27, 2011)

ive been hunting all my life. but i just started hunting hogs about 3 years ago. sence then ive shot 4 and only found 1. those suckers r tuff


----------



## dc410n1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Whats up Jerry???


----------



## georgiabow (Mar 6, 2011)

ive hunted big hammock for hogs several times. i always find fresh sign, just havent found any piggies yet. i have a friend who has killed several there.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ive been interested in the same areas. Ive never hunted any WMAs either but I have thought a lot about it. the big hammock and the other one on 84 by Jesup.


----------



## georgiabow (Mar 8, 2011)

hogman1 said:


> Ive been interested in the same areas. Ive never hunted any WMAs either but I have thought a lot about it. the big hammock and the other one on 84 by Jesup.



if you ever wanna hit up big hammock, just let me know. i go there frequently.


----------



## jpeters (Jul 6, 2011)

Took the wife and kids out there the other day and seen 3 sows with some pigies


----------



## country boy (Jul 8, 2011)

hammock has pigs on it but not as many as there used to be a lot of people have started hunting the hogs out there, i've killed several out there myself early in the year find the trees that are droping acorns and you should find sing also along the edges of the bottoms have worked good for me 
good luck


----------

